# Best way to hang drywall?



## RenovatorLLC (Jun 8, 2008)

Horizontal. I hate vertical seams. Horizontal seams are easier to do, imo. 
Somewhere I've read/heard where DW is meant to be installed horizontally, but I've never gotten any hard evidence for or against it.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Horizontal for sure! I can't imagine taping butt seams vertically, although some people do it.


----------



## RenovatorLLC (Jun 8, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Horizontal for sure! I can't imagine taping butt seams vertically, although some people do it.


If he's hanging the rock vertically, there should be no butt seams, right? He cuts off 2 feet off the top, and there's a single TE seam, or that's the impression I get.


----------



## bigbavarian (Jul 7, 2008)

I have done both with good results. I would say do what ever lowers the amount of taping is the route I would take. I am sure it will turn out fine. If not, you will have to but some new tool chest and shelving unit to cover it up.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I should have said that the tapered edge seam is easier to mud and tape in the horizontal position. Renovator's right...The "butt" seam would be the ends without the taper. 

I still vote for horizontal. :thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

737Pilot said:


> Ok, my garage has a 10' walls with 16" OC studs and I have drywall that is 4x12'. Is it better to hang the drywall horizontal or veritcal? Vertical I have to cut 2' off and only one vertical seam. Horizontal, I don't cut any off the sheet (other than the piece to fill in the 2' void), but have two seams horizontal? Advice? Thanks.


10 foot walls: Generally, we will only stand sheets up on steel frame commercial and industrial applications. 
On wood frame, we lay them horizontally 99.9% of the time. The best method when you have that additional 2' section, is to start hanging at the top with full sheets, and place the 2' strip sections at the bottom (cut end down). At 2' +, that seam should still be easy to reach, coat, and sand, unless you are incredibly tall, and bending over to that point is difficult for you. This way: All seams are "factory edges" -to- "factory edges".


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I Say horizontally, I feel it helps keep the wall straighter, Do they have 5'x12' sheets by you. BOB


----------



## 737Pilot (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I will definately go horizontal then. No 5'x12' sheets that I know of, though that would be nice.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Example:


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

ya, ive always hung my drywall horizontal on the theory that it will tie the studs together better


----------



## Glid (Jul 8, 2008)

With a checkbook!:laughing:


----------



## $hoop (Jul 12, 2008)

*horizontal*

Stability, easier seams. Prefer to start at the bottom, then the second sheet is held up by the first, and so on. When doing ceilings, I go and hide.


----------



## mjdonovan (Mar 15, 2007)

I would highly recommed hanging the sheetrock horizontally. Start by hanging sheets at the top and working your way downward. Small strips should be near the bottom, as they are more difficult to see when walking into a room.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Definitely horizontally!:yes:


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

I was always told to always butt beveled edges and never butt the non beveled edge because of finishing problems. That is why they are beveled.


----------

